# It starts with the egg 2019



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Just wondering if anyone has had success with implementing the changes suggested in Rebecca Fett's new book?

I am 42 and will be going for IVF round no 4 in the next few weeks. My last round was about 6/7 months ago, I have been a good responser for my age but no success yet, given it is so long since my last round I have no idea what to expect. I have implemented additional changes for each subsequent cycle (ie first cycle I was just taking a Prenatal, 2nd cycle prenatal plus some additional supplements and so on) and each one has seen an improved response and better quality embryos (in appearance at least).

I have two frozen embies from my last cycle which I am having transferred to my new clinic. If there are any embies from this cycle we will have them all tested. We had decided after our last round to go donor eggs which was partly the reason we left it so long between cycles. My sister was going to be my donor and we approached the new clinic but they persuaded us to give my own eggs another go. In my last cycle I had 3 grade A embryos transferred (resulted in a CP) and two frozen (one A/B and one C), the doctor said my chances of success with those results are quite good and probably against my better judgement we have decided to give it one last go. Unfortunately I have kinda lost faith in the doctors really and at the end of the day, they are only statistics and no guarantee of outcome. I honestly think the clinics are only interested in sucking people in with false hopes and promises of this add on will be the difference.

Anyway as I am now 42 and we are not transferring any embryos this time I have thrown the book at it and have implemented as many changes as possible from the book and am currently praying for a miracle. I have nothing to lose at this stage.

Just looking for any glimmer of hope. Has anyone over 40 made changes to supplements/ lifestyle etc and had success after a number of failed rounds of iVF?

Much appreciated,

RD

PS it feels so good just to put that all down, only my family know we are going through this!!


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

probably not the answer you want but I'm afraid it did absolutely  nothing for me. no improvement whatsoever.

im 34 and had success with DE 

PS sorry i used the original  copy. I didn't know there was a 2019 one. 
xx


----------



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Hi K Jade, 

All responses welcome!

This will be our last throw of the dice (for me anyway), we were originally planning for my sister to be my donor but since starting on my own egg journey I have come to realise that her giving me her eggs will prove very complicated and probably isn't fair on her or her own children. If this fails my husband wants to move to try an unknown DE, I really not sure about it though. 

Massive congratulations on your success!

RD


----------



## mumsey2be (Apr 24, 2019)

Rosie we are similar to K Jade. It was WWWAAAAAAYYYY simpler and cheaper and less invasive and upsetting to have a double donation set of embryos created and frozen for us. I got pregnant first time at Gynem in prague and am currently 15 weeks. Happy to answer any questions. I think an egg donation from someone close is really loaded - no one knows ho they will respond to that and how the relationship might change. x


----------



## DrG (Oct 29, 2017)

Hi,
I am pregnant for the second time this year naturally at age 42 after following the book's advice (first ended in missed mc). Last year I had 2 rounds of ICSI and 1 FET that all failed. Couldn't believe it when I fell pregnant for the first time in my life this year - and naturally. Hoping the current pregnancy sticks, I am 8 weeks.
It is definitely worth following the book.


----------

